# Smelly poop/anal gland



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi! Ok this is prob a weird question. One of my wethers is pooping fine. Not clumpy no issues with poop. But it's smelly. And when he poops and right afterwards it's stinky. Goat poop doesn't normally smell. None of my goats smell when they poop. Except now he stinks. 

He had surgery in December and had been on drugs. So thought maybe they are just coming out of his system. But it's been awhile now and I'm wondering do you ever need to clean goat anal glands?

He's had probiotic. Just not sure about this and didn't really see any posts on this subject. 

Is there anything natural I could give him?

Ideas?

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone ever dealt with this??


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is his daily diet?

I have never heard of goats needing their anal glands expressed like in cats or dogs. I'm not even sure the anatomy is the same based on the different diets/digestive systems.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

He just has a tested balanced orchard grass mix hay. Good water mineral. And garlic and herbs glucosamine and msm. 

Fir boughs at times too. 

Pretty simple diet. They all eat that tho. He's my stinky one. Lol. Can't figure it out. 

Tami


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are his poop pellets mucousy or wet looking at all? Or stringy? I know you said no issues but the only thing I can think of is a slight bacterial infection such as ecoli or salmonella, or the other possibility of coccidia.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think they are. I will look closer today. They have looked fine tho. I just sent in fecals yesterday and he was one of them. So will have answer on fecals today or tomorrow.

Thank you for helping me with this mystery! 

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Fecal was great. It's weird! Maybe it's the garlic I give him. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, maybe try probiotics and fortified vit B complex for 4 days or so and see if it clears him up by putting all the good back into him.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Pam! Good idea!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome, good luck and let us know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your goat?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

He's doing well Pam. I think maybe it was all the garlic he was eating?? Lol. He seems better now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear. 

Thanks for the update.


----------

